# Thoughts on this report: IVF pregnancy less successful with two embryos



## SunnyLemons (Oct 7, 2016)

I am due to have a FET next week and planning on transferring 2 embryos/

I have:

2 embryos at 5 day blastocyst
3BB
4CB

2 embryos at 6 day blastocyst
4CB
5BB

I have read a report that shows if a healthy embryo is transferred alongside one of poorer quality then chance of pregnancy is reduced by 27%.

"IVF pregnancy less successful with two embryos"

https://www.theguardian.com/science/2017/jan/05/ivf-pregnancy-less-successful-with-two-embryos-study-finds

Out of my embryos above: Which ones are 'healthy' and of 'poorer quality'?

Or are they all about the same?

I wonder of the study means that there has to be quite a large difference in quality for success rate to be reduced by 27%?

Thoughts?


----------



## Aley (Dec 13, 2016)

I would transfer 2. I've read that article but have my doubts about it. Many ladies have 2 transferred and end up with one baby.
No one really knows what happens in utero, there is another study that contradicts this one completely, I'll look for it and post it if I find it.
It's also hard to say which one is healthy and which is not, the quality matters of course but many good quality embryos end up not implanting and the other way around, poor quality ones might develop and end up being healthy babies. A bb is a better quality than a bc for example but that is not a guarantee that a bb is perfect and will implant.


----------



## SunnyLemons (Oct 7, 2016)

Thanks *Aley*

I think we will transfer 2.

If you can find that other study please do post it!


----------



## ~Sapphire~ (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi,

I don't understand how they can make such sweeping claims when all women and all embryos are different.  Just because one embryo of a certain grade achieves a live birth with one woman it doesn't mean that an embryo the same grade would succeed in someone else (whether transferred alone or in a double transfer).  If only it was that easy, we could all be saved the heartache of a failed cycle.  Also, there is no mention in the article about whether they factor in the reason that IVF was needed in the first place.  You can't test the same embryo/s in different people at the same time, so how can they be so sure. There is no way to even determine which embryo made it in a singleton pregnancy after double transfer anyway.  There must be many factors that determine whether an embryo in capable of success, things that can't always be tested.  I had double transfers every time and singleton pregnancies.  My first pregnancy I had two top grade embryos transferred and in the second I had one top grade and one slightly lower grade transferred.

Research is good but it can be hugely confusing getting conflicting research all the time.  Just think about all the research that comes out about which foods are healthy/unhealthy - it seems to change every week.

As for which embryos to transfer, I would just follow the advice of your embryologist.

Good luck
S xx


----------



## SunnyLemons (Oct 7, 2016)

Thanks *Sapphire*


----------



## Jmushy (Jun 22, 2015)

Hi SunnyLemmons- hope you had your embryos transferred successfully and you are BFP by now!

As per your question, it all depends on patients age and hystory.

Im 47 with no kids and no natural pregnancy before.
Last year I transferred 2 embryos with very good grades for both of them (can't remember the grades now), unfortunately I had a miscarriage within 6ww. Of course nobody can tell why, but once I started bleeding I went to hospital then went to a private scan afterwards. At that time I had lost one (thats why I was bleeding) but we could see the heart beat of the second one. The technician told me that usually if one embryo is not progressing and we end up having a miscarriage it often happens that either the body fight against the healthy one or the first embryo pulls the healthy one which we end up loosing both! But this was a very personal diagnosis. 

I also read that women over 40 have higher changes of having miscarriages with 2 embryos rather than with 1.

I have had ET two weeks ago and decided for 1 embryo and Im now a BFP!

I waiting for the blood test results and hope he/she will stay in until the end of 9 months!!

Take care,

JMushy


----------

